# JavaFX in Java benutzen



## Psypsy (22. Jul 2010)

Moin,

wie kann ich einzelne Funktionen von JavaFX in meiner Swinganwendung einbinden?

Im konkreten Fall will ich mir einen Videoplayer mit gleichzeitiger Dateiverwaltung erstellen.
Da ich nur ein bißchen Java kann wollte ich es zum üben auch darin machen und nur die Videoplayerfunktionen aus JavaFX einbinden.

Über Hilfe und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MFG

PsyPsy


----------



## Runtime (14. Aug 2010)

Mit Reflection.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Mit Reflection.





Aha. Kannst du das auch begründen? 
Ich sag mal: Das ist Quatsch. JavaFX beinhaltet JMC. Und das kann man ganz bequem als JAR (zusammen mit der passenden DLL/SO) dem eigenen Projekt hinzufügen.

Gibt da ja aber noch die tolle JavaFX Lizenz die einem das eiegntlich noch verbietet. Aber funktionieren tuts. Codeschnipsel fahren hier im Forum aiuch schon welche rum. Einfach mal nach JavaFX und/oder JMC suchen.

- Alex


----------

